

Ask HN: How do you find things to do in your city? - martinshen

My startup helps you discover awesome things to do in your city. Slick interface... simple.<p>I'm figuring out how people find stuff to do in their city: Yelp, Chowhound, Plancast, magazines, newspapers.<p>We're also looking for initial users. http://upout.com
======
Geee
This webpage has a redirect loop...

~~~
martinshen
Thanks. We'll fix this.

